

Is Mint.com secured and recovered from the Heartbleed bug?  - CoffeePower
https://satisfaction.mint.com/mint/topics/is_mint_com_secured_and_recovered_from_the_heartbleed_bug

======
CoffeePower
The official response (so far) is "We’ve examined our servers and are updating
them to protect against the vulnerability. Customer data appears unaffected."

Is this adequately reassuring to other Mint users?

~~~
valarauca1
Boilerplate/automated responses are rarely helpful and often the single most
frustrating thing in the technical support/customer support world. I would
truly wish on technical forums (like Mint, and Microsoft, etc.) that they
would be done away with.

The complete lack of emotionality and disconnect it creates with your user
base is damning to your company. The only automated response I want to hear is
"Your ticket was forwarded to XYZ, if there is no response within 24 hours
please contact thisperson@ourcompany.com".

I really feel that customer/technical support is a BIG part of keeping
customers/getting repeat customers/selling via word of mouth. And its so often
tossed to the way side.

